# going out this week



## 14offshore (Oct 2, 2007)

i have gotten some numbers for the dutch banks, and yellow gravel. is this a trip worth taking right now. what kind of set up so you use do you bottom or troll if some one could give me an idea as to what the tatics are for both thanks mike


----------

